# Holsters for 96 Brigadier Inox



## 96 Brigadier

I have looked for holsters at quite few stores for my 96 Brigadier; however, most of the time the holsters are for "92/96 Beretta (except Brigadier and Elite)". I assume the problem is the heavier slide, but I do not know. Any suggestions on a quality holster made for a 96 Brigadier for a decent price (less than $50)?


----------



## Guest

96 Brigadier said:


> I have looked for holsters at quite few stores for my 96 Brigadier; however, most of the time the holsters are for "92/96 Beretta (except Brigadier and Elite)". I assume the problem is the heavier slide, but I do not know. Any suggestions on a quality holster made for a 96 Brigadier for a decent price (less than $50)?


A good quality holster at around 50.00 may be hard to come by, but not impossible. I'm currently using Galco holsters for both of my beretta's, so I may be a little bias when recommending them. 

But I can't say enough good things about them, I really like the way they are made, look and feel. Mike Barham from Galco has just regisitered here, so he made be able to answer some questions for you. You can find his posted thread here: http://www.berettagunforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=1023&highlight=#1023

If you check out the Galco site: www.usgalco.com you can do a search for the type of holster that you would want, for the type of gun that you have. The prices are a little higher if you buy direct, but you can find other vendors online that carry Galco holsters for less. I don't know why that is. Anyway, I've posted pics of my holsters from Galco on this site if want to see how they look. The links area here:

Beretta 92FS - http://www.berettagunforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=150

Beretta Cougar 8000F - http://www.berettagunforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=264


----------



## Mike Barham

*Shameless plug for Galco*

Galco has, at last count, at least 24 different styles for the 96 Brigadier. We offer two Matrix thermoplastic holster for the Brigadiers, both for well under $50 (actually about half that). Leather holsters necessarily cost more, though our Cop Slide belt holster is available for $58. Check out www.usgalco.com and search under Beretta, selecting Brigadier from the model list.

These prices are direct from Galco, which is full retail. You'll often find better prices from dealers. We charge full retail because we don't want to compete directly with our dealers/distributors, who are of course free to set their own prices. Undercutting your dealers makes you lose friends really fast.

Mike

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 96 Brigadier

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I really like the Galco holsters. I'll look around for those certain ones on Galco dealers sites to try to get a better price. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Thanks*



96 Brigadier said:


> Thanks for the info. I really like the Galco holsters. I'll look around for those certain ones on Galco dealers sites to try to get a better price. I appreciate the help.


Try these guys, I bought my first Galco holster from them, as well as a Galco Belt...

http://www.copsplus.com

They have have about the cheapest pricees out there and great customer service.


----------



## blogGreen88

*holster*

Post deleted due to spamming!


----------

